# [solved] nvidia module fails to load after kernel update

## dilandau

i just updated the kernel from 2.6.14-r5 to 2.6.16-r3 and experienced that nvidia now doesnt work. i tried to reemerge nvidia-kernel but that did not help. whats the problem?

----------

## TheRAt

What error message do you get after you re-emerge nvidia-kernel?

Are you certain that your current kernel source is the one symlinkd at /usr/src/linux?

Provide error messages please..

----------

## dilandau

f.e. i get this when emerging the nvidia-kernel:

```

 * Removing media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5 from moduledb.

>>> original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.16-gentoo-r3 ...

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol remap_page_range

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol pci_find_class

 * Updating modules.conf ...

 * Adding module to moduledb.

```

----------

## BarbedWire

Maybe you could try the drivers from the nvidia homepage. Couldn't get my nvidia card running some time ago using the portage version so I tried these. They work good for me but you have to recompile them everytime you change your kernel. Don't really know if this is helpful.  :Confused: 

----------

## Ast0r

The "stable" version of the graphics drivers in Portage is always woefully old. Since the drivers are maintained by the card developers they tend to take a little bit to have drivers for the latest kernel version (ATI is really bad about this ... there's no ATI driver compatible with version 2.6.16 of the kernel yet). The "stable" version in Portage has never, in my experience, matched the latest "stable" kernel available in Portage.  :Mad: 

This is a two-step issue created by the way the drivers are released and the way they are pushed through Portage (not fast enough).

Try the drivers on nvidia's website and also check and make sure that they support 2.6.16 (I have an ATI card  :Sad:  so I don't know offhand).Last edited by Ast0r on Wed Apr 26, 2006 9:45 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nichocouk

dilandau,

I had the same problem and in principle, using more recent versions of the nvidia drivers should solve your problem:

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8178-r3  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8178-r1  -dlloader 0 kB

```

These are the nvidia-packages I am using now with gentoo-sources-2.6.13-r3 and it works. The latest stable version of the nvidia-kernel did not.

Hope it helps!

----------

## kekoa

I had the exact same problem, portage was emerging a faulty driver it seemed.  So I simply used:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
```

And the version it emerged worked beautifully.  Sure, there's a more appropriate way to do it, but the quick and dirty way is excellent in a pinch.

----------

## nichocouk

 *kekoa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
> ```
> ...

 

Sure it works but it's not recommended as it will be dismissed at your next update of your system. For a more permanent job use 

```
# echo "media-video/nvidia-kernel" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo "media-video/nvidia-glx" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

To AstOr: I have emerged this morning the latest (unstable) ati-drivers and it compiles against gentoo-sources-2.6.13. The fglrx module works fine.

----------

## dilandau

ok, it works that way. thank you.

----------

## erik258

same exact problem here on moprobe.  Running 2.6.16

I am going to emerge the ~x86 drivers , but I am concerned about compatibility issues between nvidia and 2.6.16.  What the hell, why would nvida insist on developing own drivers and the never ever release source or make stable updated drivers?  Not htat I have a choice, ati is even worse...

----------

## erik258

huzzah, the modprobe succeeded now.  my happiness will be assured once I get nvidia tv out working with x, wish me luck...

ps stll wondering , nvidia & kernel 2.6.(>=15) get along now?  updates as they occur

----------

## lmeadors

putting this:

```

media-video/nvidia-kernel

media-video/nvidia-glx

```

...into /etc/portage/package.keywords fixed it for me.

----------

## erik258

all is working well for me.  I have ~x86 versions of nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx and otherwise followed the howto.  

I should add those lines, eh?

----------

## The Box

Thank you for this solved thread.  I ended up browsing it using links because my graphics got zapped after a major upgrade.  Please note that I also received this problem using 2.6.15-r1 kernel as stated above as >=15.  Adding the nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx to your package.keywords should fix your problem if you receive the error at the start of the thread when emerging nvidia-kernel.

THANK YOU!

----------

